# Dudas sobre la acustica de la sala



## sergiot (Mar 1, 2017)

Estimados, hace unos días paseando por la web encontré una pagina donde hablan de las ondas de sonido en un ambiente cerrado y de un calculador "room mode" que al poner los valores de las dimenciones del resinto este calcula "algo", y es lo que trato de entender, puede que no sirva para nada, pero no lo se.

Apelo a la sabiduría de los genios del audio, que son muchos, pasa tratar de enteder de que se trata.

Por si alguien le interesa saber de que estoy hablando, les paso el link http://amroc.andymel.eu/?l=600&w=300&h=280&r60=0.6

Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 1, 2017)

Room modes son los modos resonantes de una habitación. Podés verlo como que al excitar una sala mediante ondas de presión sonora se producen "ondas estacionarias" que dependen de la frecuencia y de la longitud de la dimensión en juego (ancho, largo o alto).
Lo que te muestra ese diagrama, con diferentes colores, son las frecuencias de las ondas estacionarias (o modos resonantes) que se producen en cada dimensión.


----------



## sergiot (Mar 1, 2017)

Buen día doctor!!, si eso es lo que supuse, pero en algún lugar se hablaba sobre la colocación de los bafles y el punto de escucha basandose en esos graficos, como que con esos calculas y diagramas uno podía determinar donde poner o donde no poner los bafles, esa es la parte que no logro entender o como interpretar de esa grafica.


----------



## elucches (Mar 1, 2017)

En el post #4 de http://www.avsforum.com/forum/91-au...8-room-mode-calculator-speaker-placement.html está explicado en forma concisa.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 1, 2017)

elucches dijo:


> En el post #4 de http://www.avsforum.com/forum/91-au...8-room-mode-calculator-speaker-placement.html está explicado en forma concisa.


Y en este otro:
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/91-au...alculator-speaker-placement.html#post23373056
lo bajan a la tierra...


----------

